# Flipper @ Ram Powell



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Left out of Orange Beach thursday night around 10pm. The crew consist of Bart, Captain Walter, Bobby and Neil. Our first plan was to head to Nakika. Once we get to the Beer Can we decide to stratch the plan. Jigged a flew Black Fin and decided to head to Ram Powell for the early day break bite. After getting our spread out with all skirted ballyhoos we started back close tothe rig for trolling. About 15 minutes before daylight the port flat goes off of , FISH ON!!!!!!!! We get Bobby all belted up for the fight. Once the fish surfaced we could barely see Capt. Walter and Imake the assumption that we got a marlin on. Man the whole crew was fired up!! A couple of times we all thought we lost the fish. He was constantly going back to the rig. Bart did an outstanding job operating his new boat( of which is a 34CC Fountain with trip 250 Mercury Optimax). She will SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! After an hour and forty five minutes we notice Flipper. We leader the fish to the boat and cannot remove the hook so we decide just to cut the line. This was a BIG LET DOWN!! Bobby was give out. No more bites on trolling. Ended up with some nice AJS from the 255 rig. Great crew and awesome trip.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

So you caught a flip wad? Kinda confused..


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

you caught an air breather?


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

A porpoise


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Should have shoved an 8 oz egg sinker in it's blow hole and sent it on it's way.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

What the hell did it do when it came to the boat? Details man details!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

It didnt jump? How big? Flipper isnt a fish its an nuisance mammal..


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Since i have been corrected, once the mammal was hooked it only surfaced about half way and we could only see what we thouht was a marlin. It was dark at the time and could not see good.I guess the mammal is close to 500lbs.By far it was a huge disappoint.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Wasnt trying to be an A Hole..Your report was confusing..Did yall catch anything else?


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

we caught some blackfins, ajs and a ton of sharks


----------



## Reeldeal (Mar 28, 2008)

Sanders, i thought u caught a wahoo ? Didyou hear about the sword mark mead caught ? 249 I killed a good rattleske this weekend with skip at his deer club. I be at sams after i drop off the little one in the AM...


----------

